# Externship - Syracuse, NY area



## hanlond (Jan 26, 2010)

I received my CPC-A in Dec 2008, and would like to possibly get in somewhere to get experience.  I too, am learning that no one wants to hire non-experienced coders.
I currently work in an Admin role at Upstate Medical University, and have been with the dept for 10 yrs.  I am the liaison with our billing office, so I have an idea of how things work, but really need the experience.  

Would anyone be able to help me out?  

Thank you,
Diane


----------

